# Facebook



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

So the facebook stuff doesn't get lost in the other thread, I thought I would post it here. I do update facebook sometimes when things go nutty here.

You can find a lot of us on the Hav Forum group page. Funny story, I saw the group.. and thought awww someone started it here like on flickr. When I went to join, I was already a member because I STARTED IT! And forgot. HAHA

Here is the link. 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=11237164098

Here is my personal facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=1248390117&ref=profile


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, I don't understand...I joined (I think,) but how do I find the Havanese group?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I am in the process of setting up my facebook page. Here is a link to my page 

http://www.facebook.com/s.php?q=Ent...2792eb4ad40c350175478057ee#/home.php?ref=home


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Melissa Miller said:


> So the facebook stuff doesn't get lost in the other thread, I thought I would post it here. I do update facebook sometimes when things go nutty here.
> 
> You can find a lot of us on the Hav Forum group page. Funny story, I saw the group.. and thought awww someone started it here like on flickr. When I went to join, I was already a member because I STARTED IT! And forgot. HAHA
> 
> LOL.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Once you are in facebook, there should be a search box in the upper right hand corner. Search "havanese forum". It should then give you a list of groups with the forum being the first one. Click on that and join the group. You can look at the members and request to be friends with anyone you see there. I hope this helps. Please be sure to friend me.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Who is Rory Perry Pelley. My facebook page says i added this person but the name isn't familiar to me. I have so much to learn about facebook.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

:welcome:My page in Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=11237164098#/home.php?ref=home

Lilly when I clicked on your facebook site above ..... it took me to my home page.  :laugh:


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*The same thing happens to me when I click on anyone's link...:der:*


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Rory Perry Pelley is me! Rico and Lucy's mom. 

Gee, we're going to go confusing ourselves with ourselves now!! LOL


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's mine...

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1546633995&ref=profile


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

If you click on your name at the top-right of your facebook page, you should get a page that is like your main page. The address will be something like: facebook.com/profile.php?*id=695721972&ref=name*

The *id=xxxxxxxxxxxx&ref=name * part id's the page as you. Anything else will just bring you back to yourself.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Please feel free to add me. I'm probably the first one....Debbie McGuire Andres (Jammies mom)!*


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I have NO clue what to do with Facebook and don't know a thing about twitter. I have a Facebook page though....and it sits there unused. I just found 29 requests on it. Yikes :fish:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

On twitter, I am mmphoto.

If you add me, let me know your a forum. I put it on private because people at home were being nosey. I will change that soon.

www.twitter.com/mmphoto


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm on facebook 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1273244434&ref=profile#/profile.php?id=1273244434&ref=profile


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> On twitter, I am mmphoto.
> 
> If you add me, let me know your a forum. I put it on private because people at home were being nosey. I will change that soon.
> 
> www.twitter.com/mmphoto


Does Twitter come to your phone or computer?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG, it is all I can do to remember people's avatar together with their sign in name, now I'm going to need to match that with another picture and name? Impossible!!:doh:

Debbie, I couldn't seem to find you to add you, but I have no idea what I'm going, so that may explain it.

Anyone please feel free to add me!
The email address I'm using for Facebook is BeverlyHelloKitty at yahoo dot com

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> On twitter, I am mmphoto.
> 
> If you add me, let me know your a forum. I put it on private because people at home were being nosey. I will change that soon.
> 
> www.twitter.com/mmphoto


I signed up with JanJASHav but it said it wouldn't deliver messages to my phone. Wow, my phone must have ticked it off. What's with that?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I searched for you, Debbie and for Beverly, but it didn't find you... When I did a search for Havanese Forum, it only showed me "Sudanese Forum"! LOL

Jan, I know you're on there, but yes, it can get confusing at first, trying to figure out how to add or visit friends' pages. When you click on your Home page, you see what all your 'friends' have been posting and you can scroll down and click on some names so it takes you there, to see more msgs., or to view pics they may have posted. 

Anytime you want to go back to your own page, click on 'home' at the top, or on 'profile'.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

This is so confusing if I miss something, I am not ignoring.... I just did not see it yet! I love the Hav forum because you have your discussions, subjects etc. You can see what the new posts are; we all know what is here and we all have a common interest and that is our furbabies! Face book on the other hand allows you to speak independently and enables people to comment on what you say or show. When you type on your wall, immediately everyone on your friends list sees what you have written. Face book allows you can post many pictures, very easily and if someone clicks on your profile they can see them. In here, you must be in a thread to let anyone see what you are thinking or doing. Can't we combine these!!!! LOL it would make things a lot easier!!! :juggle: Juggling between the two!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm on Facebook but I don't do much with it. I didn't know there was a forum group. I'll have to look for it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I MUCH prefer the forum for what it does best, sharing and discussing issues regarding our Havanese. You can "chat" at your own rate, pick the threads you want to catch up on or are curious about, start a discussion when you can't find much on that subject and is open to everyone that joins. :ranger: Oh yeah, and for those like me who gab too much, you can write longer messages here. 

What I like about FB is the immediacy of it, so if you need to share something or ask someone about something or other, it can be done quite quickly, depending on how often it's accessed. But, a 'con' can sometimes be that yes, it is viewed by every one of your 'friends' and there are some things that probably shouldn't be discussed on there! lol Once it's out there, it's OUT THERE ! :bolt:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I MUCH prefer the forum for what it does best, sharing and discussing issues regarding our Havanese. You can "chat" at your own rate, pick the threads you want to catch up on or are curious about, start a discussion when you can't find much on that subject and is open to everyone that joins. :ranger: Oh yeah, and for those like me who gab too much, you can write longer messages here.


I agree about likeing the forum better. Somedays I write more, but other days it's like a good book! Facebook is still pretty awkward for me. I'm just now starting to figure out the "friends" thing. Before I would get a friend suggestion or request and think well they must know me so ok.... then someone I never could put a face to offered to play sex games with me! :bolt: YIKES! I deleted them! I think someone made a mistake there!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I also like the forum better for posting and reading threads. There is not a lot of activity on FaceBook and I do like active activity. 

I did find Melissa on her link, but had lots of problems finding other links posted.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Definitely creepy, Christy!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm on there and really like it. My name is Ann Brady Adams and my page is...

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=804174517&ref=profile


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

I just found the forum on Facebook and am adding some of you as friends as I go through the thread.  If you're not comfortable with the request, my feelings will not be hurt if you choose not to accept it!

Would love to have friends from this forum -- my page is here:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=804174517&ref=profile#!/profile.php?ref=profile&id=742870725

I enjoy posting photos of Holly on facebook so my "scattered all over the world" family can see her!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

www.facebook.com/nataliepayer


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm on there too, Ann Brady Adams. It's been handy when the HF has gone down so we can all still talk.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

marjrc said:


> What I like about FB is the immediacy of it, so if you need to share something or ask someone about something or other, it can be done quite quickly, depending on how often it's accessed. But, a 'con' can sometimes be that yes, it is viewed by every one of your 'friends' and there are some things that probably shouldn't be discussed on there! lol Once it's out there, it's OUT THERE ! :bolt:


I'm LURVE FB...and I'm probably one of those folks who puts a little too much out there. But, I am what I am...and usually can't help myself (especially when I'm gagging from the febreeze).


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I love FB too! But...I'm a failed Farmville citizen (I planted trees on top of my chickens, don't ask me how, so I quit) and life in general has me to busy to play most of the games on there, so if you add me as a friend, please don't be offended if I don't respond to gift/neighbor/clan/mafia type requests. 

www.facebook.com/bleumoonsattic


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

www.facebook.com/reneejarbeaux


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/mstymndy


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

cool...yet another facebook distraction for me!

:juggle:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

on there most of the time... especially when I am on the go.

http://www.facebook.com/eortizgarcia
twitter: mimimoments


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm on most days. I ignore all requests, sorry, the pressure is too great to keep up. I'm no good at farmville. 

http://www.facebook.com/janan.chandler


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Just thought I'd bump this thread since we have a whole bunch of new members!! :rockon:


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

I check FB everyday--and post sometimes...if anyone wants to add me!

http://www.facebook.com/cdjansen


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I "finally" figured out the link to my FB page. If anyone would like to add me, send me a request. It is Facebook.com/DebbieMcGuireAndres*


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I just requested everyone as friends. Here is my link (I think)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000821243434&v=wall


----------

